

Could you do this in 54 hours? (Startup Weekend SLC) - Jeff_29
http://www.zagg.com/community/blog/swslc-presents-cinch-makes-life-a-bit-more-mobile-friendly

======
sawyer
I'm highly skeptical that this tool will be able to deal with anything other
than the most basic of pages.

What happens if your site already has a mobile version? I assume this Cinch
tool would have to proxy your site to deliver their mobile rendition - thus
keeping the consumer from ever landing on the site and triggering whatever
native behaviour the developer intended for mobile browsers.

~~~
Jeff_29
My guess is that you wouldn't use the tool if you had a mobile version to your
site. I wasn't on this team, but my understanding is that it's not intended
for browsing per se. The idea is that a huge number of people are opening
links from emails and other messages on mobile devices. Bounce rates are much
higher when this link is directed to a full site rather than a "mobile-
friendly" site. If you can capture their attention a bit longer with the
"cinch'd" site, there is a much higher chance they will return later. I
believe a feature to purchase directly from the cinch'd site is in the works.

The bottom line is that these guys built this from scratch in less than 54
hours -- pretty amazing to me.

